# acquisition ATV2



## stanadal (21 Novembre 2011)

BONJOUR A TOUS
je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une ATV2,déjà jailbreaké elle est en 4.3 avec firecore.mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à voir mes films downloader sur mon macbookpro (lion).j'ai créé un serveur média orange.sur xmbc je vois les dossiers mais pas les films dedans.
autre petite question, est ce que l'on peut faire la relation avec itunes comme avec l'iphone 4 pour enregistrer les shsh.
Est-ce avec le cable mini usb?
merci


----------



## ubusky (21 Novembre 2011)

yop,

il est possible que ce fil te soit d'un précieux secours :

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/pb-xbmc-et-ios-lion-775432.html


----------



## stanadal (21 Novembre 2011)

merci ubuski 
j'avais déjà parcouru le forum et vu cet article mais pas très rassuré par la démarche je ne connais pas assez mac pour me lancer dans cette manip et peut être tout dérégler.En espérant qu'un patch voit le jour très vite car l'apple TV ne sert a rien sans ça


----------



## Rem64 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour répondre à ta question, oui tu peux sauver ton SHSH comme pour ton iPhone. Par contre il est pas dit que tu puisses faire un downgrade facilement avec TinyUmbrella et la MàJ d'iTunes. Perso moi j'ai des problèmes avec certains iBidules jailbreaké.

Pour xbmc, je sais pas s'il est a prévoir une maj avec le nouveau protocole apple. En attendant, si tu relis un peu plus loin le forum tu verras qu'il y a aussi le détail de solutions de remplacement!


----------



## endavent (22 Novembre 2011)

...PLEX par exemple...

La question est aussi : es-tu dans les derniers Firmwares de l'ATV 2 ? Car dans ce cas il n'y a pas de jailbreak untethered (c'est-à-dire qu'à chaque fois que tu rebootes l'Apple TV tu es obligée de la rebrancher au Mac, ce qui n'est pas très pratique !) qui existe encore.

Tu as intérêt à repasser sur un firmware 4.3.3 si ce n'est pas le cas.

Si vraiment tu ne veux pas trop "bidouiller" tu peux aussi acheter la solution ATV Flash black.


----------



## stanadal (23 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous
ayant fait l'acquisition  de l'ATV flashé je ne connais pas encore tous les fonctionnements et méthodes.
mon ATV2 a plex et ATV flash black RC1,cependant elle est en allemand car acheté là bas.
si vous pouvez m'expliquer quoi faire pour pouvoir lire les fichiers sur mon mac et aussi passer en français le flash car les films proposés sont en allemand.je vais acheter un cable micro usb pour avoir accès à l'ATV2.
j'avais pris connaissance des méthodes proposées sur le forum mais sans succès
média serveur orange je vois les fichiers mais sans rien dedans
passer en samba je n'arrive pas à me servir du terminal (si vous pouvez m'expliquer mieux)
et j'ai vu aussi qu'on changer les paramètres du mac.
merci à vous
mon firmware est en 4.3(2557)


----------



## stanadal (24 Novembre 2011)

hello
j'ai trouvé une autre alternative,effectivement avec le flash black RC1 il est possible de lire les films présents sur mon mac simplement en les mettant dans le dossier public de celui ci et en y accédant par MEDIA  
une fois les films transférés dans ce dossier, l'ATV 2 met les résumés et affiches des films pour créer une vrai bibliothèque 
merci à vous
par contre avez vous la solution pour mettre ce flash en francais


----------



## endavent (24 Novembre 2011)

As-tu contacté la société qui le commercialise ?

Si le produit a été acheté il est probable qu'ils te fourniront une version française à la place de la version allemande.


----------

